# My Journey Into Classical Music



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

So, for those who were following this thread:
http://www.talkclassical.com/showthread.php?t=46750 I've decided to make a blog for my classical music musings. I'm not sure if posts are editable past a certain time frame. If so, I'll use the next post to show my current library of classical music. Then perhaps a few posts which include my quick impressions/ratings of music I've explored enough to feel confident in saying something useful about (at least whether I liked it). And then the rest of the blog will be a stream of consciousness type deal where I talk about whatever is interesting to me in the Classical Music world!


----------

